# Space Wolves - For Russ!



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

This is for Space Wolves.

You are all Space Wolves, who have found a colony of Thousand Sons.

Mission: Leman Russ attacked the Thousand Sons in the Horus Heresy. You will do the same. Destroy the colony and the Daemon Prince leading it.

This is the start

"_ Men you are sons of Russ. We shall not fail while he is still with us! For Russ!" The Wolves are then dropped from the ship in a drop pod. " Kill them men, kill them!" screams the Wolf Preist as they charge on. They see no signs of activity as they run. They take their positions and march on screaming " FOR RUSS AND THE ALLFATHER!" _

I am the Wolf Preist, and am known only by the nickname Fang.

Name: Fang

Age: 180

Apperance: Fang has a large scar down his body from when he ripped through a pack of 20 Hormugaunts. He is stocky, and extremely strong.

Rank: Wolf Priest

Background: He is nicknamed Fang from when he ripped apart a Genestealer with his teeth. He was initiated at the age of 16. He comes from Fernis and was found when he killed 40 cultists trying to take his home, with only a knife.

Yours should look something like that. Please join. ONLY Space Wolves, no Imperial Troops, or other Space Marines. FOR RUSS!

Only 15 people can join so if you want to join post quickly.


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

*for russ*

i am a wolfguard called sven
name:sven
age:102
appearence: sven has a bald head apart from i spike of hair running down his head
rank:wolf guard


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

jacktmorgan said:


> i am a wolfguard called sven
> name:sven
> age:29
> appearence: sven has a bald head apart from i spike of hair running down his head
> rank:wolf guard


Great.
:victory:


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Having just gotten the new book i am loving the space wolves right now.

I hope this is good enough.


Name: Skjarl Stormfang

Age: 108

Apperance: Tall (even for a space wolf), Short grey hair and a scar on the right side of his mouth.

Rank: Wolf Guard

Background: Skjarl earned the name Stormfang during a war against a rebel company of the Imperial Guard. Witnesses claim that Skjarl took a lightning bolt to the face and survived, in reality it was a shot from a hotshot lasgun. He still bears the scar from the shot on his face over his right fang. After beheading an ogryn about to crush the head of an Iron Preist during the same battle, Skjarl found himself in possession of three things: a suit of runic power armour, a frost axe and a position in his Lord’s Wolf Guard. Since then he has marched to battle at his lord’s side for decades.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Just thought i'd say jacktmorgan, being a Wolf Guard and 28 is impossible. Minimum for Wolf Guard would be 100. Most Blood Claws are 28. Please change to make it belivable.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## SpectR (Nov 15, 2009)

Name- Bjargr Steelsmith

Age- 165

Appearance- Bionic left arm and right leg as well as patches of metal integrated into his skin in places. His face is half skin, half metal with around half of his jaw missing, replaced with more bionics.

Rank-Iron priest

Background- Bjargr Steelsmith gained his name in not only being exceptional in his craft but also refusing to let his wounds heal naturally, replacing them instead with bionic enhancements. These have helped him further his success in his field, allowing him to move up in his chapter. Bjargr generally prefers to be alone amongst his technology and gadgets, even becoming angry when he is disturbed. He is fanatical about technology and if there is anyone who knows the weakness in the enemy's equipment, it's him.


----------



## tadhg546 (Nov 19, 2009)

Name: bjorn dragonmaw

Age: 178

Apperance: bjorn is average height for a spacemarine. he has long black hair and grey eyes
Rank: wolfguard.
owns 2 young wolf pups he found while hunting.

Background: bjorn was born on the holy day of the allfathers arrival it was seen as a great omen, he was then taken in by his tribes chief and it was fortold he would be a great warrior. if only they knew how right the elders would be...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

From the looks of things, I'm going to venture the guess that The Odd One is no longer going ahead with this. Everybody might be best off looking for another RP to join.


----------



## tadhg546 (Nov 19, 2009)

darkreever said:


> From the looks of things, I'm going to venture the guess that The Odd One is no longer going ahead with this. Everybody might be best off looking for another RP to join.


kk just wondering^_^


----------

